# Ilioinguinal Nerve Block



## bethh05 (Feb 10, 2009)

I code for an ASC, the urologist performs the nerve block before he starts a vasectomy. Can you report the nerve block or is that cosidered part of the procedure?


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

No, this is not allowed even with mod 59.


----------

